# Where is the right place to pimp my band's demo?



## Bekanor (Jun 29, 2009)

My first thought was the general music discussion forum but I'm not really sure of the etiquette involved (I really only lurk around the gear forums and stick my nose in when I feel it would actually be of some benefit) so could someone help me out here? I don't wanna get up anybody's nose here.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

General Music oughta do it The Recording forum is there if you want specific critique on tones/mixes/etc. Pick one or the other, s'cool.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool thanks! 


You can lock this one up or delete it.


----------

